# Elgin Oriole Info And Value



## ozzmonaut (Jul 6, 2016)

Obviously, it's worth what someone will pay. But I'm not neccessarily dedicated to selling it. I'd like to find out more about it, given the differences in parts on some Orioles. Provided are the pics I've had posted already, and a link to more detailed pics. I'm not sure if the serial numbers on these provide any info. I can post it if needed. This one has stainless fenders (with a few scrapes and dings), Torrington crossbars, and Torrington deco stem. I fixed the wheel using spokes taken from an identical triple-step wheel. There is some significant paint loss at the bottom bracket and just forward of it, visible in the photos.  I'm not really interested in seeing it get parted , or sniped for half the value, so I'm avoiding using ebay as a means of pricing it. At this point, I can't really seem to find much info about them online, and any sold ones to compare to were sales from years ago, or far too different condition to compare. Mine is missing the grips and stand. Also no rack, which apparently was not an original accessory on these bikes anyway, except for dealer add-ons or something. Thanks for any info, not just a price, but other info as well. 
Here's the link:   http://s1176.photobucket.com/user/ozzmonaut/library/Elgin Oriole?sort=3&page=1


----------



## keith kodish (Jul 6, 2016)

One of my fave stripped /non equipped bikes. What kind of price are you for? PM me 

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## ozzmonaut (Jul 6, 2016)

Right now I'm just trying to get better informed. I haven't even ridden it yet. I might go out to the garage here in a minute and work out the slight wheel hop in the rear and take it for a spin.


----------



## keith kodish (Jul 7, 2016)

Like i said,one of the elgins i love! Gave a black 1938 to a buddy of mine up north. Lives in Washington, now. Length of the frame got it for me! First dibs,please!

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------

